# Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x rothschildianum 'New Horizon' FCC/AOS)



## masaccio (Feb 28, 2021)

This one is a recent addition (12/10/20) from Sam and my first paph. of any sort from this particular "Section." It (obviously!) was blooming size, but I still had no idea that it was going to spike any time soon. It deserves better pictures, but I couldn't resist some initial shots.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2021)

Another one of Sam's crosses. Very nice


----------



## masaccio (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting. My basic wish-list was answered. I especially wanted the red pouch, and for the petals to have some shoulder and some twisting. The plant itself seems quite vigorous.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2021)

very nice pouch colour


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 28, 2021)

I like PEOY’s, yours is a nice one.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 28, 2021)

That's nice to hear. I should have clipped the stake - a "terrible" breach of aesthetics. But this is my first and I really didn't know what it was going to do.  
Now I want a real sanderianum. I have a large under-light orchid bench in progress. I thought foolishly that I could fill it with cattleyas. There are two stages of orchid mania: The original orchid-bug, and then the Paphiopedilum variant. I don't think there's a vaccine for either one, thank goodness.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 28, 2021)

Hommage to Dr.Leslie.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 1, 2021)

masaccio said:


> Hommage to Dr.Leslie.
> 
> View attachment 25865


Hehe thanks. 

What an adorably hairy column and staminode area, no doubt inherited from the roth parent.


----------



## musa (Mar 1, 2021)

Very beautiful! I love the whole section...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice, that's a lot of bloom for a single growth plant. Good acquisition, thanks for sharing.


----------



## masaccio (Mar 1, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice, that's a lot of bloom for a single growth plant. Good acquisition, thanks for sharing.


It is a lot of bloom, isn't it? I don't know standard practice for selling BS divisions of these sanderianum-type multi-florals. It would have been produced by a larger plant and then divided off for sale? What I'm wondering is how long it may be before this happens again.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 2, 2021)

It's always a feast for the eyes to see these nice flowers of a PEOY.



masaccio said:


> .........What I'm wondering is how long it may be before this happens again.



Depends on your culture......but definitely not in one yaer time. Two or three years should be realistic, I think.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 2, 2021)

I hope you don't think this plant is a division. That's not Sam's practice. He does have a category call, 'Select' on his website for plants he deems high quality of previous bloomed or divisions of awarded or potentially awardable plants. I have this same cross and it was a single fan with 3 flowers which will take 2 years to rebloom. As a side note, I bought another PEOY from him of a different mating which should be here Wednesday. I imagine it will be a single, maybe with a start, in spike. Its not uncommon to bloom multies from single fans.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 2, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Depends on your culture......but definitely not in one yaer time. Two or three years should be realistic, I think.


Yes, but as the plant gets bigger and multi growth, I think the time could shorten to annually.


----------



## masaccio (Mar 2, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> I hope you don't think this plant is a division. That's not Sam's practice. He does have a category call, 'Select' on his website for plants he deems high quality of previous bloomed or divisions of awarded or potentially awardable plants. I have this same cross and it was a single fan with 3 flowers which will take 2 years to rebloom. As a side note, I bought another PEOY from him of a different mating which should be here Wednesday. I imagine it will be a single, maybe with a start, in spike. Its not uncommon to bloom multies from single fans.


I hadn't really thought it through. Makes sense. Thanks for the timing info too! Looking forward to pictures of your new one.


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2021)

Very nice PEOY.


----------



## masaccio (Mar 2, 2021)

Justin said:


> Very nice PEOY.


Thank you, Justin. I haven't seen very many.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice


----------



## masaccio (Mar 2, 2021)

Really? Thanks. I like the colors a lot. I think it can be better. Hopefully with future blooming... There is evidence in the first flower for the characteristics that miss. A little more shoulder and heft to the petals. The petals of the final flower show a stronger tendency to twist. It will be an adventure to nurture this plant for many years.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice crisp markings, and I think you did a good staking job, honestly. Just pin that last ovary upright lol. 
How long are the petals?


----------



## masaccio (Mar 3, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Nice crisp markings, and I think you did a good staking job, honestly. Just pin that last ovary upright lol.
> How long are the petals?


The longest petal on the earliest flower is 13". Here are a couple of fresh shots, fully mature, except elongating petals. Natural light. I treated myself and put it on display today. Also switched out the too-long stake, which was making me crazy.


----------



## emydura (Mar 3, 2021)

That is a nice PEOY..


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 6, 2021)

promising.


----------

